# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  (شرطة لندن تصدر كتابا في الاحتشام وأشياء أخرى ،،،)

## حسين العفنان

*هذه بعض تغريداتي من موقع التمريرات ( تويتر )

***
العجز عن حماية المرأة:
قبل سنوات أصدرت شرطة لندن كتيبا تدعو فيه النساء إلى الالتزام بقواعد الحشمة في اللباس
لمنع تعرض المنحرفين لهن (مطبقاني)*

----------


## حسين العفنان

محامية في إحدى القنوات الأمريكية دعت النساء إلى عدم الخروج إلا مع محارمهن حتى لا يتعرّضن للاغتصاب 
( بتصرف ، د.مازن مطبقاني)

----------


## حسين العفنان

*ومن خصال الشهيد الست : 
(يغفر له في أول دَفْعة ، ويرى مقعده من الجنة ، ويجار من عذاب القبر ، ويأمن من الفزع الأكبر ...)
من حديث صححه الألباني

*

----------


## حسين العفنان

*من خصال الشهيد الست 
( يوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار الياقوتة منها خير من الدنيا وما فيها ، ويزوج اثنتين وسبعين زوجة من الحور العين)
صححه الألباني*

----------


## حسين العفنان

*من خصال الشهيد الست : ( ويُشفَّع في سبعين من أقاربه ) صححه الألباني*

----------


## حسين العفنان

*الحَمْدُ : ، وهو وصف ، يقال : رجل حَمْدٌ ، وامرأة حَمْدٌ ، ومنزل حَمْدٌ... 
(مختارات أحمد تيمور )*

----------


## حسين العفنان

*ابتلاء:
عبد الملك بن طريف من أهل العلم والذكاء،يحفظ من مرة واحدة ،
ركب البحر يوما فأصابه هول شديد ، ونسي أكثر حفظه ، ولم تعد له قوته بعد ذلك*

----------


## حسين العفنان

الشابة اليهودية مارغيت ماركوس أو مريم جميلة،
أسلمت بعد بحث شاق وثبتت على دينها وحجابها بعد محن مزلزلة 
وهاجرت وعاشت داعية ثابتة توفيت1433هـ

----------

